# michaelmas daisy



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

This has been blooming for a couple weeks now (Summit & Portage County Ohio). It is beautiful shade of purple, great big clumps of it that you can see from roadsides, especially interwoven with the goldenrod. 

Assuming the bees like it, anyone else see this?

http://www.bestgarden.net/Photo_Album/Pages/Aster_novi-belgii.htm


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

They are fall Asters and the bees love 'em.

Summer


----------

